# Hershey's Big Girl Bed



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Here is Hershey's big girl bed. She does very good in it considering it is in the living room across the house from where I sleep. In the morning when my bf gets up for work is when she comes into my room (belly crawling) to sleep with me till my son gets up.

I took these pics while she was asleep so as you can tell she was not to happy with me. :lol:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Last two... I promise.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Thats what you call a comfy bed


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

She loves to sleep under the pillow. I love that bed because it is easy to clean. I couldn't find anything to compare in a girly style but it matches her perfectly.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

She looks so comfy. I love her ears!

Leslie


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I really like that bed, it looks so comfy and cosy. She's adorable in it too.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She looks so comfy...what a little cuddle bun ! Maybe Bella and her could share a bed LOL


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

nabi said:


> She looks so comfy...what a little cuddle bun ! Maybe Bella and her could share a bed LOL


Hershey says she would love it. She loves to cuddle.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

she looks so cute snuggled in her bed x


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

looks so cosy ! i could sleep in that bed too  

kisses nat


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

that bed is cute.. I love the cutee in it too... 

Gadget has a bed like that but different colored.. he uses it for all his litltle animal toys adn blankies...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She looks so comfortable!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww looks so snuggley and warm!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

I LOVE pictures of chi's sleeping. They are SO CUTE like that


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw mom just a few more minutes heeehee....


does she crawl under her covers or do you put them on her?


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I put them on her that time. I usually tuck her into bed just like my son.


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Hershey has her own Throne!!


----------



## Maggie's Mom (Jul 12, 2005)

Your little Hershey is soo cute!  I love those pics where she tries to hide her face, we can almost hear her say: "mommy, _please_ let me sleep!" :lol:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*hershey big girl bed*

She is adorable in her big bed. I wish I had that much bed to myself! :wave:


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

nice bed its great


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG thats is the cutest


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

That is a really comfy looking bed and she looks so cute.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

someone look awfully comfy!! I love her name.. she is sooo cute! 
Some pet-beds are really hard to clean, like you can't get stains out. The one i got for scoot, well the 2 (one for the crate one for wherever we are in the house) is plush, but also machine washable.. it is really cute and we got it from target for 16.99!! Talk about a bargain. at petsmart they are 20-30 dollars!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I got that bed from Target also. It was around $20. I never found another one like it for around the same price.


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

These are great pics. I do love the sleephin chis. Their soo sweet and warm and cute.


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

She looks so comfe!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

def a big girl bed!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

She looks sooo sweet and comfy!!!


----------

